# Horse Photo Contest -- unique, creative classes!!



## Sphi

Hey guys!

I thought it would be fun to have a really creative horse photo contest, with a bunch of categories you normally wouldn't think of! Some of the categories are judged on the horse, some on the creativity of the shot, and some on photographic quality, so there's something for everyone. 

RULES!


Contest ends on January 25th, at 12 midnight EST, no exceptions!
Results will be up on February 1st.
You can enter as many categories as you want!
You can enter up to 3 photos per category if you want!
Photos MUST be posted in response to this thread or they will not be judged!
JUDGING!


If you want to be a judge, message me. I will take 2 additional judges if people want to be judges, otherwise I am fine with judging it myself. If you become a judge, you cannot enter, obviously. 
Each class/category has criteria under it. Some only have 1 criterion, others have many. That shows what you will be judged on. For each criterion you will get a grade of 1-10. For ones with multiple criteria, your score will be the total of all the grades. The entry with the best score wins.
BONUS POINT for every class you enter. This means that if you enter 5 classes for example, you will get 5 points added onto your score in all 5 classes!! This makes entering many classes very beneficial!!!
There will be 3 overall winners which will just be the top 3 member with the highest total score over all classes. To be an overall winner, try to score high in as many classes as you can!
PRIZES!


 The top 3 overall winners will each get a full body drawing of their horse.
 The winner of each individual class will get a headshot drawing of their horse.
 
_Any questions please ask!_

---

The classes:

*1. Nicest Tail
*Let's see those clean, silky, full tails! Doesn't matter whose horse it is as long as you took the picture yourself or you're in the picture and somebody else took it! This is judged on how awesome of a tail it is, not on how good a photo it is.Judged on: color, silkiness, fullness, overall effect​*2. Weirdest Place to Ride
*Next to a highway (hopefully not too close...)? In a lake? If you have a picture of you riding in a weird place, this is the class for you! It should be you riding, but a photo of a friend is okay too. This is judged on how bizarre the place is, not on photographic quality.Judged on: weirdness, wow factor​*
3. Best Hoof Shot
*Got a cool shot of a hoof? This class is judged on photographic quality.Judged on: angle, lighting, creativity, composition​*
4. Best Hoofprint Shot
*It's hard to take pictures of hoofprints. This class is judged on photographic quality.Judged on: angle, lighting, creativity, composition​*
5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits
*Show me the prettiest braiding you've ever done! Mane or tail. It can be any horse but you have to be the one who braided it! This is judged on how pretty the braiding is, not on how good the photo is. But the picture should do the job justice!Judged on: prettiness, neatness, wow factor​*
6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot
*Anything naughty you caught a picture of your horse doing goes! Be creative with this one.  This is judged on creativity as well as the quality of the photograph!Judged on: creativity, humor, composition
​*7. Best Nostril Shot
*Yupp. How good a picture of a horse nostril can you get? This class is judged on photographic quality.Judged on: angle, lighting, creativity, composition​*8. Prettiest Forelock*
Think your horse (or a horse you know) has the prettiest forelock? Enter this class! It is purely judged on how pretty the forelock is. Photographic quality doesn't matter, but your photo should do the subject justice!Judged on: prettiness, wow factor​*9. Biggest Horse Yawn
*Enter your photo of a horse yawn and see if it's the biggest! Only the biggest horse yawn will win!Judged on: size of yawn!​*
10. Sweatiest Horse
*Dig up those summer shots and find the sweatiest horse you can! The sweatiest wins!Judged on: sweatiness!​*11. Best 100% Horse Shot*
This is a challenge. Try to take a picture of a horse where only horse is showing. This means nothing in the background—100% horse. Anything with background showing will not qualify. You can crop a preexisting photograph if you want.Judged on: angle, lighting, creativity, composition​


----------



## allisonjoy

Sphi said:


> *11. Best 100% Horse Shot*
> This is a challenge. Try to take a picture of a horse where only horse is showing. This means nothing in the background—100% horse. Anything with background showing will not qualify. You can crop a preexisting photograph if you want.Judged on: angle, lighting, creativity, composition



kinda confused on this. so can it be a horse just standing on the grass and crop out everything but the horse.. including grass under feet? or do i have to like cut out the outline of a horse?

ahah i'm probably making this way more difficult then i have too.


----------



## Sphi

allisonjoy said:


> kinda confused on this. so can it be a horse just standing on the grass and crop out everything but the horse.. including grass under feet? or do i have to like cut out the outline of a horse?
> 
> ahah i'm probably making this way more difficult then i have too.


It means the horse takes up the whole shot. So it's gonna be really close up, like just the horse's eye/face, shoulder, mane, whatever. Here are some examples:


















And by cropping a preexisting photo I meant that if you had a picture of a horse, you could crop it to just submit a small section of it.


----------



## allisonjoy

Sphi said:


> It means the horse takes up the whole shot. So it's gonna be really close up, like just the horse's eye/face, shoulder, mane, whatever. Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> And by cropping a preexisting photo I meant that if you had a picture of a horse, you could crop it to just submit a small section of it.


OOOOOOOH. 

yep definitely made that harder than it had to be. thanks for clearing it up though!!!


----------



## xxnoreinsxx

1. Nicest Tail (Chick) 
















2. Weirdest Place to Ride (by the ocean! )

















7. Best Nostril Shot









8. Prettiest Forelock (Chick, my godmothers horse!)

























9. Biggest Horse Yawn










10. Sweatiest Horse

















11. Best 100% Horse Shot


----------



## Roperchick

best caught in the act
best 100% horse
and best hoof shot


----------



## InStyle

*Best Hoof shot*

Or best Hooves shot


----------



## HorseLovinLady

*1. Nicest Tail*

Sapphire.




























*6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot*

*Lakota and Apache playing as babies.*
*







*

*Lakota giving Apache a kiss.*









Lakota and Cheyenne playing as babies.









*8. Prettiest Forelock*

Sapphire.









*







*










*9. Biggest Horse Yawn*

*Lakota.*
*







*

*Sapphire.*









Cheyenne.










*11. Best 100% Horse Shot*

*Apache's eye.*









Bonnie's eye.









Cheyenne's eye.


----------



## randomrider92

1. Nicest Tail









2. Weirdest Place to Ride


















3. Best Hoof Shot


















5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits









7. Best Nostril Shot









8. Prettiest Forelock


















9. Biggest Horse Yawn


----------



## Endiku

*5. Best braid/plait*









*8. Best Forelock*

















*9. Biggest Horse Yawn*


----------



## Easter

Entry for number 7, best nostril shot !


----------



## Easter

Entry number 11, 100% horse shot. (Sorry for the double post! It wouldn't let me upload it on the other one.. )
Here it is on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6496018379/in/photostream

It killed it's quality!


----------



## Artemis

*1. Nicest Tail
*Late =)


















*2. Weirdest Place to Ride
*Transporting horsesafter summer break is ower =)


















*
5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits
*Arti and If - my development over the years =) 


























* 6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot*
Atleast now we know why the fences need to be changed so oftne =)










*7. Best Nostril Shot
*If










*8. Prettiest Forelock*
Akra










*9. Biggest Horse Yawn
*If and his yawn development =)


















* 10. Sweatiest Horse
*Arti











*11. Best 100% Horse Shot*
If =)


----------



## Standardbred

This is a photo of my mare Millie after a ride. She got bored waiting for me to scrape her sweat of and amused herself by yawning.


----------



## Standardbred

This is my 'prettiest forelock' entry. The horse in the photo is Bella, and american miniature pony. 
She has a gorgeously long sun bleached forelock. bella is the horse on the right.


----------



## Evansk

*My pics!*

*1. Nicest Tail**
3. Best Hoof Shot*
*7. Best Nostril Shot*
*8. Prettiest Forelock*
*9. Biggest Horse Yawn**
11. Best 100% Horse Shot
-last three are Mesas eyes, and sages brand

the categories for my entries  

they go in the order of list of categories 
*


----------



## Standardbred

This is my entry to nicest tail, class two. Hopefully it is actully attached!


----------



## Standardbred

Sorry, the computer didn't attch it :-( here is is. 







The wind was blowing it around a bit. :-( ​


----------



## amp23

*1. Nicest Tail*
Friesian at the barn I work at..
*







*

*2. Weirdest Place to Ride*
Not too weird to me, since it's my "office", but the beach!









*6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot*
I think rolling right after being hosed off is something naughty enough.. 

















*8. Prettiest Forelock*
Pino has one of the thickest, longest manes/forelocks I've ever seen. She's obviously the one on the left in this first picture 








Blowing in the wind on the beach..








This last picture doesn't do her forelock enough justice but it's a better, clearer picture..









*9. Biggest Horse Yawn*
Kind of caught him at a weird point in the yawn, but I love this picture of Red Bull, a Belgian at the barn I work at.


----------



## BillyRox

Nicest Tail 








Pretties Braid/Plait 








Best "CITA" shot 
















Best Nostrail shot (kinda nostrail )








Prettiest Forlock(ahahah do you like buffys forlock)








Biggest yawn


----------



## Roperchick

i love the love ya pic!


----------



## Sphi

Standardbred said:


> Sorry, the computer didn't attch it :-( here is is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wind was blowing it around a bit. :-( ​


It didn't show up =S


----------



## blush

Awesome contest idea!! I love all of the creative categories. 

*1. Nicest Tail*



















*2. Weirdest Place to Ride*
Maybe not the weirdest, but the prettiest? haha










*3. Best Hoof Shot*










*5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits*



















*6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot*









Not my horse, but I took the picture. 









Right after he ate his new leather halter...










*8. Prettiest Forelock*
My friend Katie and Pete.


















Bertooo. 










*11. Best 100% Horse Shot*


----------



## CLaPorte432

Photo 1: Caught In The Act
Photo 2: Yawning
Photo 3: 100% Horse Shot
Photo 4: Best Tail
Photo 5: Best Tail


----------



## BillyRox

I found some more 
100% horse our stallion Joker 
JOKERS MANE 
















THE EYE OF A STALLION


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

*8. Prettiest Forelock*

*







*


----------



## 888vegas888

Best nostril shot 









Best tail...









Best forelock I suppose? I felt the need to stick a flower in there


----------



## PonyGuru

Number 3












Number 7












Number 11


----------



## Sphi

blush said:


> Awesome contest idea!! I love all of the creative categories.


Thank you for your entries! Just to let you know, the first two pics for the 100% horse shot aren't going to count because they're not 100% horse. If you crop them to look like your 3rd pic for that category or choose new pictures I can count them.


----------



## Sphi

The entries are looking great so far guys! Keep em coming.  Remember, even if you don't win a class, just entering gives you an extra point added onto each of your entries! Don't forget about the hoofprint class, there are no entries for that one so far!


----------



## BarefootBugsy

*1. Nicest Tail*







*







*
*







*

*3. Best Hoof Shot*
*







**

5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits







*
*7. Best Nostril Shot*








*8. Prettiest Forelock*
*







*
*








* 
*11. Best 100% Horse Shot*


----------



## BarefootBugsy

*Sweatiest Horse*
(I took this photo)


----------



## Sphi

BarefootBugsy said:


> *11. Best 100% Horse Shot*


Thank you for all your entries! I love your picture for the 100% horse category, but I can't count it as a 100% horse shot. For it to count it has to be just horse in the picture, and yours is half horse half background. I wish I could count it cause it's a really cool shot but it just doesn't qualify for the category. If you want, you can enter another picture for that category instead. I think if you cropped one of the best forelock pictures it would look super cool for the 100% horse category, or if you have a totally different picture that works too.


----------



## Clava

*5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits*

























Prettiest Forelock










Nicest tail


----------



## Clava

Sweatiest horse


----------



## Sphi

Sphi said:


> Thank you for all your entries! I love your picture for the 100% horse category, but I can't count it as a 100% horse shot. For it to count it has to be just horse in the picture, and yours is half horse half background. I wish I could count it cause it's a really cool shot but it just doesn't qualify for the category. If you want, you can enter another picture for that category instead. I think if you cropped one of the best forelock pictures it would look super cool for the 100% horse category, or if you have a totally different picture that works too.


Oops, sorry, I was going through the pics again and realized that that was horse behind the eye, not background. My bad! The picture is totally fine, and counts for the category. Sorry!!


----------



## BarefootBugsy

Sphi said:


> Oops, sorry, I was going through the pics again and realized that that was horse behind the eye, not background. My bad! The picture is totally fine, and counts for the category. Sorry!!


haha that's ok


----------



## PaintPastures

Best forelock


----------



## wild

Nicest Tail








Sweatiest Horse








Prettiest Forelock








Best Nose Picture


----------



## ILOVEHORSE

Hi 

Best Tail










Place to ride










Hoof Print









Sweatist


















Biggest YAWN
wELL ITS NOT REALLY A YAWN BUT IT IS STILL CUTE


----------



## masatisan

1. nicest tail







3)best hoof shot (I don't think this counts, but i'm putting it in just for fun its a deer hoof (it was at an animal park that's how I got so close))








5.prettiest braids
















6. best caught in the act















7) best nostril shot








8.prettiest forelock

















9. biggest horse yawn








11) best 100% horse shot








I really love this one:









Whew! that took ages!


----------



## scwrl

Best "Caught in the Act" Shot







Sweetest Horse







Best 100% Horse Shot


----------



## CountryGirly

*Photo Contest Entry*

Hi! I'd like to enter this shot in the 100% Horse Category! Thank you!


----------



## CountryGirly

*Photo Contest Entry*

Sorry, I'm new to this  here's my entry for the 100% horse category!


----------



## amp23

amp23 said:


> *1. Nicest Tail*
> Friesian at the barn I work at..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2. Weirdest Place to Ride*
> Not too weird to me, since it's my "office", but the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot*
> I think rolling right after being hosed off is something naughty enough..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Prettiest Forelock*
> Pino has one of the thickest, longest manes/forelocks I've ever seen. She's obviously the one on the left in this first picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowing in the wind on the beach..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last picture doesn't do her forelock enough justice but it's a better, clearer picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Biggest Horse Yawn*
> Kind of caught him at a weird point in the yawn, but I love this picture of Red Bull, a Belgian at the barn I work at.



Adding more to my previous submission 
6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot
Prince cribbing...








Bandit chewing on the lead rope...









7. Best Nostril Shot
Cappy:








Norman:









11. Best 100% Horse Shot
Bandit:


----------



## Kimm

#1 Nicest Tail








#5 Prettiest Braids / Tails








#9 Biggest Yawn








#11 Best 100% Horse Shot


----------



## redape49

masatisan said:


> 1. nicest tail
> View attachment 84862
> 
> 3)best hoof shot (I don't think this counts, but i'm putting it in just for fun its a deer hoof (it was at an animal park that's how I got so close))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG my jaw dropped I was like what happened to that horses hoof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bahahaha


----------



## Kimm

#1 Nicest Tail








#5 Prettiest Braids / Plaits








#9 Biggest Horse Yawn








#11 Best 100% Horse Shot


----------



## mudpie

Sweetest Horse










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761637225/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761635969/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761636311/


Best Tail










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761637351/


Best Nostril Shot










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761688191/


Weirdest Place to Ride


At School!










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761716187/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761720725/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6761715401/in/photostream


----------



## mudpie

The pictures weren't working... :\ So here's an edit with working pictures!!

Sweetest Horse










IMG957757 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









mudpie's nose | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









mudpie  | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Best Tail










tail | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Best Nostril Shot










mail-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Weirdest Place to Ride


At School!










Cherry 7 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









photo 5 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Cherry 3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bellagris

Okay here it goes..

Prettiest Braid/Plaits









Nicest Tail 









2









3










Best Nostril Shot









Best Caught in the Act









2









Best 100% Horse 









2









3









Prettiest Forelock


----------



## Sphi

Mudpie: The category is "sweatiest horse," not "sweetest horse." Really cute pics but not the right category! If you want to enter different pics, you have tonight to do that. Otherwise you will get the bonus points for entering but won't be judged.


----------



## Sphi

kstinson: are your three tail pictures different shots of the same horse? Also, your 100% horse shots don't fit the category. They have to be just horse in them, so that the horse takes up the whole frame. Look at what other people entered for that for examples. You can reenter photos tonight if you want; otherwise I'll give you the bonus points for entering, but won't judge them.


----------



## Sphi

CountryGirly said:


> Sorry, I'm new to this  here's my entry for the 100% horse category!


Your entry didn't show up


----------



## Sphi

OKAY GUYS. I've started the judging, and what I've found is that adding so many bonus points gives some people way too much of an advantage. 

SO what I propose is taking the bonus points and adding them at the end. That way, it gives people who entered multiple classes an advantage for winning OVERALL, but doesn't skew the results for the individual classes. That makes sense, right? So if you entered a ton of classes, it will help you win overall. I just want people to have a chance in the individual classes if they only entered 1 or 2. 

If anybody strongly opposes this idea, let me know!


----------



## bellagris

haha oops, I read that wrong! 

The tail pictures are of the same horse, I didn'nt see anywhere that it had to be different ones...did I mess that up too? lol


----------



## Sphi

kstinson said:


> haha oops, I read that wrong!
> 
> The tail pictures are of the same horse, I didn'nt see anywhere that it had to be different ones...did I mess that up too? lol


No no don't worry! I just needed to know whether I was scoring 3 different entries or just 1. It's totally fine to enter 3 pics of the same horse, a lot of people did that.


----------



## Sphi

Hey guys, I need a few extra days to finish scoring the entries. I'm about halfway done but I need a bit more time, something came up in my personal life and I haven't really been in the right mindset lately to do it. I'll get it done soon though, I promise! Shooting for FRIDAY!


----------



## Sphi

Contest Winners

The following are the winners of each class. In some classes, 2 or 3 people tied for first!

1. Nicest Tail - BarefootBugsy
2. Weirdest Place to Ride - randomrider92
3. Best Hoof Shot - blush
4. Best Hoofprint Shot - ILOVEHORSE
5. Pretties Braids/Plaits - Clava
6. Best "Caught in the Act" Shot - BillyRox and blush
7. Best Nostril Shot - 888vegas888, Easter, and Evansk
8. Prettiest Forelock - randomrider92 and xxnoreinsxx
9. Biggest Horse Yawn - HorseLovinLady
10. Sweatiest Horse - xxnoreinsxx, wild, and Clava
11. Best 100% Horse Shot - masatisan

If you see your name above, congratulations, you have won a headshot drawing of your horse! Private message me with a picture of the horse you would like me to draw. If you don't have a horse, you can send me a picture of any horse you have taken. If you don't have any horse pictures at all, just tell me what you would like me to draw! If you won more than one class, you can have as many drawings as classes you won. 

The top three overall winners are...
amp23, blush, and masatisan!

You three get a full body drawing of your horse! Private message me with the picture you would like me to draw.

I will be posting the scores for each individual entry soon, so keep checking back to see how you did. It's going to take me a while to post them all but I'm working on it!

Thanks for entering and your patience in awaiting the results!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Sphi said:


> Contest Winners
> 
> The following are the winners of each class. In some classes, 2 or 3 people tied for first!
> 9. Biggest Horse Yawn - HorseLovinLady
> 
> If you see your name above, congratulations, you have won a headshot drawing of your horse! Private message me with a picture of the horse you would like me to draw. If you don't have a horse, you can send me a picture of any horse you have taken. If you don't have any horse pictures at all, just tell me what you would like me to draw! If you won more than one class, you can have as many drawings as classes you won.
> 
> The top three overall winners are...
> amp23, blush, and masatisan!
> 
> You three get a full body drawing of your horse! Private message me with the picture you would like me to draw.
> 
> I will be posting the scores for each individual entry soon, so keep checking back to see how you did. It's going to take me a while to post them all but I'm working on it!
> 
> Thanks for entering and your patience in awaiting the results!


 Thanks so much for picking me for this catagory!!  Congrats to all of the other winners too!


----------



## Sphi

1. Nicest Tail

Overall the entries in this class were great! Some tails lost points for length/fullness and more colorful tails tended to do better.


----------



## Sphi




----------



## Sphi

2. Weirdest Place to Ride

Cool entries on this one guys! Those of you who submitted weird places tended to do pretty well!


----------



## Sphi

3. Best Hoof Shot

These were all SO good!


----------



## Sphi

4. Best Hoofprint Shot

Only one entry here, hahaha.


----------



## Sphi

5. Prettiest Braids/Plaits

You guys are some pretty skilled braiders! I can't braid at all, it's kind of sad. So I tried not to go too harsh on the scoring! You all did better than I could do! xD


----------



## Sphi

Sorry for taking so long on the prizes, don't forget to message me with what you want drawn if you won! I'm working on them!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I Pm'd you the pic I wanted done hope you got it. :smile:


----------

